# worried~ jrd!



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

I hope my 4 month old-8 lb baby boy Harley isn't sick...!

I am worried because he pees in the house about 2 times per day even though I take him out between 7-9 times per day. He drinks about 2 cups water per day.
His pee doesn't always have that "pee smell" and it is often pale or even clear.
Should I be worried? 

Thank you,
Jen


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

The pee color sounds fine, it varies from dog to dog from what I've seen.  I think it's more of training problem over a health problem. You might need to be a little more proactive I'm afraid, he isn't going to train himself lol. I'd either start pinning him more, or trying out other methods, this is what I used on 'lo. http://www.thehousebreakingbible.com/training/umbilical-cord-training.htm


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Does he always pee when you take him out every time. Dogs on dry food drink a lot of water. 

if he doesnt pee when you take him out try a toilet command as soon as he does pee, any word you like i use "pee pee" for my girls but u can use anything. he should then assosiate that word with peeing and do it when you say the word. very handy if your in a rush or taking him in somones house.

when is it he is peeing is it after drinking pups need to pee after eating, drinking, sleeping and playing. 

try marking down what times he pees at to work out if there is a pattern.

does he pee when your around or when you are out. 

yould also lift his water for a bit not long just at times you dont want him drinking.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My Bonnie took forever to be house trained. I had to follow her around and whip her outside every time she sniffed the ground and at least every half hour. We got there eventually! As Kendal said dried food does make them pee much more, that was another reason I feed raw! Also try spraying over the place he pees as often they like to pee on top of an old pee smell. Good luck!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bicarb sprinkled on the peed on area after cleaning it helps with any residual smell, dogs noses being so much more sensitive than ours!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi young pups do pee an awful lot as others have mentioned if fed dry food they do tend to drink more too, they wee a lot because their bladders are very small at this age and they cannot store it for long periods of time like an adult dig can, my pup can have quite dilute wee too during the day but I find if he has held it for longer then it will be a darker yellow and the one first thing in the morning is a darker too as he does not wake in the night now for a wee. To be honest if you are worried about kidney problems having had previous pets who did have kidney disease in their old age you would notice that the actual volume of their wees is huge I mean very big puddles and also they needed to get up in the night to go too, also one of the first signs of kidney disease is a noticeable weight loss, so I really wouldn't worry I'm sure your pup is fine and he's just weeing a lot simply because he's a pup. Hope this is of help to you. X


----------



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you all for responding You all are so kind and helpful. Harley does eat dry dog food (Dick Vanpatton's chicken and sweet potato)...  To answer Kendal, my pup does pee everytime I take him out (about 8 times/day). I really do watch him constantly and when he does pee in the house he knows he isn't supposed to, but he just can't hold it. He looks at me with a cute I'm- sooooo-sorry -face. I guess that's why I became concerned about kidney problems...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He sounds fine to me - but if you are worried take him to the vet and get him checked... if you are worrying you should do it to reassure yourself.
Kendal's advice is really good - particularly keeping a note of when he pees (my puppy needs to go out more between 6 and 8pm, during the morning she is left for 4-5 hours now and no accidents then - but in the evening the house is mad, kids coming in from school/college and out to clubs, husand in from work, me in and out to give my ma her supper and settle her for the night...
No wonder accidents happened the most at this time...


----------

